# 1x9 Alguien?



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola a todos, pues en espera del cuadro hardtail para armarlo, me sigue dando vueltas en la cabeza el tema de "1x9" Alguien del DF o alrededores lo ha utilizado? Me pueden dar sus opiniones?

Esta bici en cuestion la voy a armar con sobrantes que tengo por ahí, de componentes varios (en realidad me faltan bien poquitas cosas, entre ellas la multiplicacion y (debido a un accidente con la coiler) el desviador delantero. Ademas ultimamente he visto varias multis de 1 solo plato, por lo que la idea sigue en mi cabeza.

Creo que comenzaría con un plato de 32, cassette 11-34. Al ser una hardtail no habrá problemas con levantarme del asiento en los tramos mas empinados, pero aún asi me sigue quedando la duda si este setup en realidad se adapta a los terrenos que tenemos por acá, donde te llegas a encontrar subidonas dificiles incluso con 22 dientes adelante.

Ayudenme a decidir, o de plano a sacarme la idea de la cabeza.

Saludos!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

JackStephen said:


> Hola a todos, pues en espera del cuadro hardtail para armarlo, me sigue dando vueltas en la cabeza el tema de "1x9" Alguien del DF o alrededores lo ha utilizado? Me pueden dar sus opiniones?
> 
> Esta bici en cuestion la voy a armar con sobrantes que tengo por ahí, de componentes varios (en realidad me faltan bien poquitas cosas, entre ellas la multiplicacion y (debido a un accidente con la coiler) el desviador delantero. Ademas ultimamente he visto varias multis de 1 solo plato, por lo que la idea sigue en mi cabeza.
> 
> ...


hola, creo que tu ruedas en el desierto, la verdad darle solo con el plato de 32 por todas las subidotas del desierto te vas a fundir, yo puedo subir por decirlo desde la pluma hasta las quesadillas con puro 32 adelante 28 atras ( o sea la combinacion 2-3), pero ya seguir toda una rodada larga con puro 32 tienes que tener muy buena pierna y condicion,despues de las quesadillas estan las subidas cabronas yo sinceramente si uso en plato de 22 te ayuda a no quemarte tan rapido, en lo personal te recomiendo por lo menos dos platos 22-32, y si piensas usar tu bici en la calle para rodar necesitas el plato grande 44, otra cosa que no mucha gente se fija es el largo de las bielas de la multiplicacion generalmente hay de 170 y 175,si mides mas de 1.65 te recomiendo 175 de largo asi tienes mas palanca y aprovechas mas el pedaleo ,esa es mi humilde opinion


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Gracias Bruno, precisamente mi duda era si el 1x9 se adaptaba a los terrenos tipo el Desierto, porque en USA lo ves mucho, la gente comenta maravillas pero no hay fotos que digan "el 1x9 lo uso aqui:" 

En mi bici actual traigo 2x9, con 22-36 adelante, practicamente el 22 es "modo subida" y el 36 "modo bajada", antes de hacer el cambio ya empezaba a usar el 32 en algunas subidas poco pronunciadas, aun cuando la bici no es nada ligerita.

Yo siempre uso bielas de 175 mm, parece mentira pero esos 5 mm extras ayudan un buen (he pedaleado bicis ajenas con 170mm y se nota la diferencia).

Ademas, el objetivo de tener una hardtail es para usarla en rodadas maratonicas. La coiler la he llevado a rodadas de 60 km, pero al día siguiente no la quiero ni ver jaja. Entonces la hard es para rodadas ultra-largas o bien para rodar largo en días consecutivos, y omitir los 22 dientes adelante sería como contradecirme no?

Gracias de nuevo por la respuesta, ya mas de 50 vistas y nadie diciendo ni pío me estaba preocupando jajajaja.

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Gracias de nuevo por la respuesta, ya mas de 50 vistas y nadie diciendo ni pío me estaba preocupando jajajaja.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

JackStephen said:


> Gracias Bruno, precisamente mi duda era si el 1x9 se adaptaba a los terrenos tipo el Desierto, porque en USA lo ves mucho, la gente comenta maravillas pero no hay fotos que digan "el 1x9 lo uso aqui:"
> Saludos!


Saludos desde los desiertos de California! El 1X9 lo uso aqui: 

























Si usas 1X9 en el desierto, a veces te toca caminar.....pero normalmente me acompañan mis amigos que usan 3X9.....


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Gracias por las fotos osmar. Como me gustan los paisajes y la geografia bajacaliforniana. Ojal'a un día pueda rodar por alla.

Viendo las pendientes que ruedas, otra vez me pones a dudar jaja. He decidido montar un 2x9, 22-32 adelante y tratar de usar el plato de 32 a ver que tal me siento. Ahora mismo varias subidas las tengo que hacer caminando, en parte porque mi bici pesa 18 kilos, y en parte porque traigo una horquilla de 160 mm adelante, que me hace subir como en monociclo jeje. La hardtail viene con 120 adelante así que elimino una de las variables, y el peso pues espero que sea considerablemente menor para empezar porque es rigida, y no le voy a meter rines de DH ni llantas 2.35.

Ya les informaré, saludos!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

TLB: una opinion como la que comentas, pero con contenido, hubiera bastado. algo asi como:

"yo uso 2x9 (o 3x9, lo que sea) pero veo que el 80% del tiempo estoy en el plato de enmedio, y el de 22 solo lo uso cuando de plano esta muy empinado" 

Uno no sabe, tal vez por ahi hay alguien que trae su crank completo y ni siquiera se ha dado cuenta que usa un solo plato. no?

O algo asi:

"como solo ruedo los fines de semana de año bisiesto cuya fecha es numero primo, no puedo vivir sin el plato de 22 dientes"

Porque varios factores influyen no solo el terreno.

Saludos!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

JackStephen said:


> Gracias por las fotos osmar. Como me gustan los paisajes y la geografia bajacaliforniana. Ojal'a un día pueda rodar por alla.
> 
> Viendo las pendientes que ruedas, otra vez me pones a dudar jaja. He decidido montar un 2x9, 22-32 adelante y tratar de usar el plato de 32 a ver que tal me siento. Ahora mismo varias subidas las tengo que hacer caminando, en parte porque mi bici pesa 18 kilos, y en parte porque traigo una horquilla de 160 mm adelante, que me hace subir como en monociclo jeje. La hardtail viene con 120 adelante así que elimino una de las variables, y el peso pues espero que sea considerablemente menor para empezar porque es rigida, y no le voy a meter rines de DH ni llantas 2.35.
> 
> Ya les informaré, saludos!


hola, de nuevo me gustaria opinar sobre lo que mencionas, que tengas haorquilla de 160, y llantas 2.35 no necesariamente tienen que hacer una bici sea mala para subir (aunque si tu potencia tambien es corta si lo hace mas dificil), en mi bici all mountain tengo exactamente eso horquilla de 160, y llantas 2.35 y sube muy bien pero no es la mas rapida en sprints, solo en subidas muy empinadas hechas el cuerpo hacia adelante y el trasero en la punta del asiento y listo subes todo, lo que no entiendo es porque diablos tienes una bici que pesa 18kg para rodar por el desierto eso si te da en la madre.saludos.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Y en lo personal me queda claro porque simple y sencillamente por la ausencia de respuestas se ve , se siente que nadie presente del foro que viva en el DF o sus alrededores está usando un crank con un solo plato o una relación 1 X 9 o 1 X10 , y eso habla muy bien de la credibilidad de éste foro .


Yo si uso el 1x10 ... pero nunca he andado en los leones

No tengo ninguna foto de las trepadas ... pero la perspectiva que te dan las fotos que voy a postear .. te puedes dar cuenta de que si subo bastante (Yo vivo al nivel del mar, alla a lo lejos se ve el mar)





































Y mi opinion es .. con un solo plato y la estrella de 32 ... puedes subir donde sea ... el problema es, como ya se menciono por aqui ... es que te vas desgastando mas rapido .. asi que las rodadas largas se hacen mas cortas (o en su defecto, mas dolorosas). A mi me gusta mucho traer un solo plato, Y de echo esta bicicleta que la arme para correr XC, es la que esta llebando la carga del Kilometraje ahorita.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Donde es Osmar?? Poway?? San Bernardino?? 

Invita a conocer esas veredas, yo estoy en Ensenada BC. 

Ahorita con este friito que esta haciendo a de estar helando por ahi, te voy a avisar cuando ande por alla, Igual y podriamos coincidir, saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

rickyx5 said:


> Yo si uso el 1x10 ... pero nunca he andado en los leones
> 
> No tengo ninguna foto de las trepadas ... pero la perspectiva que te dan las fotos que voy a postear .. te puedes dar cuenta de que si subo bastante (Yo vivo al nivel del mar, alla a lo lejos se ve el mar)
> 
> ...


guau, una 29er con solo plato de 32 esta cañon, yo tengo una 29 y definitivamente si subes mas rapido mientras se continua la subida y puedas llevar una cadencia aprovechas las ruedas 29,pero cuando llegas a una mega subida que por aqui a hay varias con piedras sueltas,raices mojadas en epoca de lluvias y algo tecnicas no puedes mantener la misma cadencia es muchisimo mas dificil con solo un plato y mas en una 29 que si bajas la cadencia cuesta mucho mas volver a hecharla a andar, no digo que sea imposible los profesionales solo usan dos platos y nunca traen el de 22 o 24, pero creo que el terreno donde ruedas tiene que ver el tipo de trasmision que debes tener en tu bici, si hay partes tecnicas o sueltas, tramos planos o subidas muy empinadas y largas todo eso depende,e probado mucho mi 29 en ruta y montaña y definitivamente vas mas rapido, pero cuando ruteo me doy cuenta de que puedo ir todo el tiempo en el plato de 32adelante y 28 atras sin bronca aunque este fuerte la subida y hasta te puedes parar para tener mas potencia pero es pavimento, cuando voy a montaña ni en pedos aguanto toda una ruta con solo un plato, tal vez tu estas muy cañon o tus rutas no son tan tecnicas, es solo mi opinion,saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

brunomu said:


> tal vez tu estas muy cañon o tus rutas no son tan tecnicas, es solo mi opinion,saludos


ejem, ejem .. jajaja .. no .. no creo que sea que este muy cañon.

El terreno es muy variado, si hay partes tecnicas. Lo que si aca no hay, ni aunque escarbes, es lodo, humedad y esas raices expuestas en epocas de lluvia. Pero piedras sueltas y talcos es mi pan de cada dia.

Y es cuestion de agarrar una tecnica. Yo la aprendi, porque tengo una bicicleta sin cambios Single Speed, es de rodada 26 y completamente rigida (bueno casi, tiene una suspension stem) y cantiliver breaks y es una bicicleta que arme con puras sobras, que la arme para la ciudad, pero un dia se me ocurrio ponerle unos cuernos rise y unas llantas de MTB y me la llebe a terreno y zas, muy divertida la Bici.

Tampoco te voy a decir que no he encontrado una trepada inconquistable en la 1x10, pero, cuando me tengo que bajar a empujar, volteo a atras (o para adelante) y mi(s) acompañante(s), tambien van empujando

Esta es la Single Speed, lo malo que en ninguna foto que tengo se alcanza ver los (NO) cambios (bueno, en la 2da, se ve la ausencia de shifters)


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

brunomu said:


> hola, de nuevo me gustaria opinar sobre lo que mencionas, que tengas haorquilla de 160, y llantas 2.35 no necesariamente tienen que hacer una bici sea mala para subir (aunque si tu potencia tambien es corta si lo hace mas dificil), en mi bici all mountain tengo exactamente eso horquilla de 160, y llantas 2.35 y sube muy bien pero no es la mas rapida en sprints, solo en subidas muy empinadas hechas el cuerpo hacia adelante y el trasero en la punta del asiento y listo subes todo, lo que no entiendo es porque diablos tienes una bici que pesa 18kg para rodar por el desierto eso si te da en la madre.saludos.


Bueeeno no estoy seguro que pese 18 kilos, pero debe andar cerca. Es una coiler 2005 con rines sun ringle mtx 33, maza trasera de eje pasante con tuercas, shock de muelle con reservorio externo y una fox van 160 adelante. un tanquecito, aunque aun asi la trepo al cerro (todo sea por bajar sin miedo). Se que no es lo mas adecuado, pero es lo que tengo y me adapto a ella. Posiblemente la potencia no ayude, es de 60 mm. He pensado en eso pero no me he animado a cambiarla.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola Jack:

Yo no soy del DF, ni conozco el desierto de los Leones.

Y nunca he tenido una bici con transmisión 1 x 9.

Pero como buen eBiker, te voy a dar mi opinión:

El sistema 1 x 9 o 1 x 10 tine sus ventajas:
1. Mas simple (menor probabilidades que algo falle)
2. Menos componentes (mejor economía)
3. Menor peso.
4. Funcionamiento mas eficiente.

Y solo tiene 1 desventaja, que claro que es muy importante.
1. Un rango menor de velocidades.

Saludos y espero que esta valiosa información te sea de utilidad !


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

rickyx5 said:


> Donde es Osmar?? Poway?? San Bernardino??
> 
> Invita a conocer esas veredas, yo estoy en Ensenada BC.
> 
> Ahorita con este friito que esta haciendo a de estar helando por ahi, te voy a avisar cuando ande por alla, Igual y podriamos coincidir, saludos


Las veredas estan cerca de la ciudad de Palm Springs en el condado de Riverside. Forman parte de un recorrido de aproximadamente 45 Km (90% single track) por el cañon de Las Palmas (Palm Canyon). Volvere hacer el recorrido el 1ro de Enero del 2012.......si te interesa mandame un mensaje privado para los detalles.........

Geoladders -- Palm Canyon Epic


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Hola Jack:
> 
> Yo no soy del DF, ni conozco el desierto de los Leones.
> Y nunca he tenido una bici con transmisión 1 x 9.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MI estimado Doctor , tienes mucha razón , yo me iría todavía mas a la segura con una bici como la que a continuación tengo el gusto de poner la foto y que seguramente no presentará problemas de fiabilidad.

1.-Es muy simple.
2.- Sin drive train.
3.- Ligerísima.
4.- Super eficiente , no hay perdida de fuerza en la transmisión.

Su desventaja es que va muy lenta.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

osmarandsara said:


> Las veredas estan cerca de la ciudad de Palm Springs en el condado de Riverside. Forman parte de un recorrido de aproximadamente 45 Km (90% single track) por el cañon de Las Palmas (Palm Canyon). Volvere hacer el recorrido el 1ro de Enero del 2012.......si te interesa mandame un mensaje privado para los detalles.........
> 
> Geoladders -- Palm Canyon Epic


Si me ubico, lastima que el 1er de enero, en lo ultimo que voy a pensar es en la Bici. Andare por alla entre el 26 y el 28, voy a organizarme, para ver si me llebo la bici o no. Porque hay que llebar a los kids a Disney un dia y los otros o subo a snowboardear a BB o me llebo la Bici.

Se ve muy padre casi puro decenso 4000 pies, pero se ve que hay de todo

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

wow, esta genial !!!

Otra vez esos chinos ya se nos adelantaron, ya sacaron su Kona clonada de ultima generación 

Ayer justamente un amigo me mostraba con orgullo su nuevo iPhone 5 (chino), que bárbaros le ganaron hasta a los mismos de Apple Inc.

Saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

La china hilaria hizo presencia!!! jajajaja

Bueno gracias Dr, ya habia leido al cansancio las "caracteristicas" de este setup, la verdad no se pierde gran cosa, y como habia dicho, me decido por un 2x9, con 22-32 adelante y tratar de usar el middle ring lo mas posible a ver como me adapto. Ya les contaré.

Con un sincero agradecimiento por sus aportaciones doy por cerrado el post, antes de que alguien venga a aportar algo mas caricaturesco.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

JackStephen said:


> la verdad no se pierde gran cosa, .


Estoy de acuerdo......ya llevo 6 temporadas rodando 1X9.......



JackStephen said:


> y tratar de usar el middle ring lo mas posible a ver como me adapto. .


Es cierto uno se adapta...Ayer hice este recorrido de 32 kilometros con 700 metros de ascenso:

Geoladders -- ATM Around the Mountain


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

yo traigo 2x9(42/29 - 11/34) en una cannondale f1 que pesa un poco mas de 8 kgs. la verdad es que el chainring de 42t lo uso casi nomas para pedalear de mi casa a los trails. ya adentro solo uso el de 29. quiero hacerla 1x9 pero, ¿necesito afuerzas algun componente especial para que no se me caiga la cadena?? ¿lo puedo poner asi pelon??


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

rrl said:


> yo traigo 2x9(42/29 - 11/34) en una cannondale f1 que pesa un poco mas de 8 kgs. la verdad es que el chainring de 42t lo uso casi nomas para pedalear de mi casa a los trails. ya adentro solo uso el de 29. quiero hacerla 1x9 pero, ¿necesito afuerzas algun componente especial para que no se me caiga la cadena?? ¿lo puedo poner asi pelon??


No es necesario un componente especial. Puedes dejarle el descarrilador delantero y simplemente quita el plato de 42, el cable, y el shifter. El descarrilador va a evitar que se le caiga la cadena.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rrl said:


> yo traigo 2x9(42/29 - 11/34) en una cannondale f1 que pesa un poco mas de 8 kgs. la verdad es que el chainring de 42t lo uso casi nomas para pedalear de mi casa a los trails. ya adentro solo uso el de 29. quiero hacerla 1x9 pero, ¿necesito afuerzas algun componente especial para que no se me caiga la cadena?? ¿lo puedo poner asi pelon??


Yo digo que si ... o bueno .. como dice Osmar .. si le dejas el desviador de enfrente te puede funcionar (no lo he intentado). Yo lo quize traer, sin nada y en un rolesito de 30 minutos , perdi la cadena 3 veces.

Yo experimente bastante, no conozco a nadie que traiga 1x10 en mi localidad. Y aprendi un par de cosas. Por lo menos en mi bicicleta, el sistema trabaja mejor con la cadena corta, es decir, que cuando la pongas en la estrella grande de atras el desviador trasero este casi a su maximo estiramiento. De lo contrario la cadena brinca mucho y hay mas riesgo de que se caiga. Y acerca de esos 'aditamentos' en mi caso el MRP 1x, que entre mas abajo los traigas (o sea metidos en la estrella) mejor. Otra es, que si los dejas centrados en la estrella, rozan ligeramente en ambos extremos (por lo menos con 1x10 si), o sea estrella 36 y 11. Yo preferi, dejarlo libre en la estrella 36 y que rozara un poquito mas (que es minimo) en la estrella 11, que es la que menos uso. Y la verdad si tu bicicleta pesa 8 kgs, en mi opinion, te va a ir mejor con una estrella 32T (la mia pesa 10kgs flat)

El otro problema que quiza veas en tu bicicleta (experimentando, lo sabras) es que el alineamiento de la cadena, va mejor con un crank triple (ya que la estrella que alineas es la del centro) y en uno doble o te acercas al BB, o te alejas (no se si me explique).

Ahora, si tienes un crank SRAM (aunque seguramente el tuyo es canondale). Hay algunos fabricantes, que hacen las estrellas 'spiderless', o sea, quitas la araña y pones la estrella directa donde va la araña. Y eso te da la alineacion centrada en la cadena. Te recomiendo HBC (que es el que yo puse, aunque la mia es normal, no spiderless). No estoy seguro, pero creo que el crank cannondale es igual.

Homebrewed Components

Unas fotos de la estrella spiderless



















Y ahora el problema .. este HBC es una compañia de una sola persona, esta aqui en San Diego y dura de 4 a 6 semanas en enviarte el producto. Pero si tienes paciencia .. el producto es de la mejor calidad y manufactura

Animate, te va a gustar


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

rickyx5 said:


> Ahora, si tienes un crank SRAM (aunque seguramente el tuyo es canondale).


el crankset que traigo es kcnc y los chianrings son los nuevos de kcnc, los cobweb... le voy a calar y despues posteo resultados.. saludos!!!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rrl said:


> el crankset que traigo es kcnc y los chianrings son los nuevos de kcnc, los cobweb... le voy a calar y despues posteo resultados.. saludos!!!


Solo conozco un crank KCNC .. uno que tiene el eje ISIS, creo que se llama Bear o algo asi.

Supongo que el crank fue diseñado para usar 3 estrellas, a eso mas bien me referia. Si es asi, te va trabajar muy bien. Los que son diseñados para 2 estrellas, no van muy bien 1x10 ( a menos que le pongas la estrella spiderless que mencione antes, que va en la posicion de la araña, y no en la posicion de las estrellas)

Otra cosa, desconozco el crank. Pero entiendo que KCNC es como que muy light. Tambien desconozco tu peso. Pero con 1x10, abra situaciones en la que tengas que meterle mucha fuerza al pedalazo y creo que los cranks enfocados muy a lo light, no son los mas indicados.

Van muy bien con un crank (y estrellas tambien) mas rigido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Coincido con Bruno. Ni en mis mejores tiempos (no es que hubieran sido muy buenos tampoco) deje de usar el 22 en el area del DF.

Yo siento que la ausencia de un plato de 22 o 24 si se siente en el tipo de subidas que hay por el DF. No olvides que hay subidas de digamos 2600 a aprox. 3700m (que es el punto mas alto del Cerro de San Miguel en el Desierto) asi que creo que el terreno influye mucho.

O si de plano estas aperrado, pues metele el 1X9 y a rodar se ha dicho... igual, luego termina uno irremediablemente empujando.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

mi crankset es el kcnc k2 xc2, es doble. me venia en stock con los platos modelo blade, pero se los acabo de cambiar por los cobweb 42/29... una chulada!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rrl said:


> mi crankset es el kcnc k2 xc2, es doble. me venia en stock con los platos modelo blade, pero se los acabo de cambiar por los cobweb 42/29... una chulada!!!:thumbsup:


Pues como no pusiste foto del crank, decide preguntar a Don Google, nomas por curiosidad

Y, digo, puedes intenar convertir ese crank a 1x.

Pero note que era de 5 tornillos. Supongo el BCD de esos tornillos a de ser el standard viejo de 94mm.

Asi que quiza lo mejor sea quedarte con tu chulada asi como esta. Y si quieres experimentar con 1x consiguete un crank que tengas por ahi a la mano (XT o SLX) o consigue uno especifico de SS. igual y no te sale mucho mas caro, que andar poniendo esas estrellas que se ven super High end y seguro son bastante caras.

Y te recomiendo usar una estrella plana (sin rampas).

Como te dije HBC esta super (ya vi que te gusta el Bling) y el hace la 94mm BCD

O bueno, no se si KCNC maneje los chainrings planos en medidas aptas para 1x y en BCD 94mm (me refiero a las medidas de 30T a 34T)

Tambien creo que con ese crank vas a batallar con la alineacion de la cadena. Tendras que decidir si poner el ring afuera o adentro. Y cualquier sistema que uses para que no se te suelte la cadena . (Yo traigo el MRP 1.x). Te va a rozar mas la cadena, que si trajeras un crank triple y pusieras el chain ring en la posision de enmedio.

bueno, a experimentar se a dicho


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

rickyx5 said:


> Pues como no pusiste foto del crank, decide preguntar a Don Google, nomas por curiosidad
> 
> Y, digo, puedes intenar convertir ese crank a 1x.
> 
> Pero note que era de 5 tornillos. Supongo el BCD de esos tornillos a de ser el standard viejo de 94mm.


no se porque nomas cuando buscas este crankset en internet te salen fotos de este en bcd 94 y de 5 tornillos. el mio es de bcd 104/64mm y es de 4 tornillos.

creia que si dejaba el plato de 29t(bcd 64mm) ya no iba a tener problemas, pero bueno como dices tu "hay que experimentar y hacerle un poco al loco" ver que sale de esto..hay les informo. y seguire intentado subir fotos de mi bici:skep:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> no se porque nomas cuando buscas este crankset en internet te salen fotos de este en bcd 94 y de 5 tornillos. el mio es de bcd 104/64mm y es de 4 tornillos.
> 
> creia que si dejaba el plato de 29t(bcd 64mm) ya no iba a tener problemas, pero bueno como dices tu "hay que experimentar y hacerle un poco al loco" ver que sale de esto..hay les informo. y seguire intentado subir fotos de mi bici:skep:


Y que pasó con los platos Carbon-Ti?


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rrl said:


> no se porque nomas cuando buscas este crankset en internet te salen fotos de este en bcd 94 y de 5 tornillos. el mio es de bcd 104/64mm y es de 4 tornillos.


Pues si es BCD 104/64. Casi, casi (y digo casi, porque desconozco ese crank), me atrevo a decirte que tu crank no es doble. Es mas bien triple, convertido a 2 estrellas. Y eso es bueno para lo que quieres hacer, asi le pones una estrella de 32 o 34 en la parte de adentro del 104mm y te queda alineado perfecto la cadena



rrl said:


> creia que si dejaba el plato de 29t(bcd 64mm) ya no iba a tener problemas


Aparte de los problemas de la alineacion. Esta muy chico, lo vas a odiar en ese tramo que pedaleas en la calle para llegar a la vereda. Yo uso 32T y esta perfecto y para tu bicicleta de 8kgs (7.7kg cuando le quites el shifter y desviador, jajaja) considero que el 34T te va quedar muy bien


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Y que pasó con los platos Carbon-Ti?


el proveedor mas cerca de carbon-ti que tengo esta en san diego y dice que el hace pedidos cada 3 o 4 meses, aparte que los cobweb me salieron como en una tercera parte de los carbon-ti. de todos modos no quito el dedo del renglon, ando en planes de comprarme una 29 y a ver si esa le incluyo en el crankset los platos carbon-ti...


----------

